# Some of my litters right now :)



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

I want to show you my current litters 

My splash buck 

















My Siamese litter


----------



## louise15 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think I've just died and gone to mouse heaven :love1 ! They are all absolutely beautiful and so, so cute!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

The fuzzy one looks a little like my first gen. astrex bred from fuzzy astrex did at that age, curly but thin coats, they currently look like this


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

louise15 said:


> I think I've just died and gone to mouse heaven :love1 ! They are all absolutely beautiful and so, so cute!


  Thank you  i think theyre all so delicious i could almost eat them  :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------

